#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-11
<ara> good morning all :)
<stgraber> yeah, european time again :) (for 3 weeks)
<davmor2> morning stgraber
<stgraber> morning davmor2
<davmor2> stgraber: what is it a fortnights holiday and then uds?
<stgraber> yeah, 2 weeks in Swizterland, then Barcelona
<davmor2> stgraber: see you there :)
<stgraber> yeah, finally :)
<xivulon> hi all, I would like to have a new release of wubi in 9.04 which fixes some localization issues that emerged post release
<xivulon> that will affect the stand-alone download, but so far there wasn't any widespread testing for the modified codebase
<xivulon> the relevant bugs are https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/ bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<xivulon> A build is available at http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r134.exe
 * ara -> lunch
<cgregan> cr3: ping
<cr3> cgregan: pong
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-12
<swoody> Hi everybody :)
<swoody> Does anyone know if the laptop testing team is still active?
<VK7HSE> swoody: Good question! as I'm still awaiting a response from the Eee team!
<swoody> VK7HSE-> ah, I see... hmm... it seems nobody's really on #ubuntu-laptop, and the latest I read on the laptop reviews it still said "Jaunty Alpha" so I'm not sure
<VK7HSE> Hmm... yeah me thinks that these things peak during the early stages then fall off!
<swoody> haha, well that probably is true
<VK7HSE> I'm possibly on the wrong IRC for the Eee stuff as wel!
<ara> good morning :)
<rebel52> how can i test 9.10 packages?
<davmor2> Hello everybody
<davmor2> heno: How's things?
<heno> hey davmor2
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> eeejay: hi there
<eeejay> yo cr3 :)
<ara> summertime is starting in Spain, uh? it is clear, hot and sunny hear in Malaga :)
<fader> ara: Can you promise us good weather for the next couple of weeks?
<ara> I cannot promise, but it looks promising ;-)
<fader> :)
<davmor2> fader: why do you care you'll be stuck inside a hotel for days on end ;)
<fader> davmor2: I thought that was just the cover story we were telling everyone so they didn't realize it was all lounging on the beach all day :(
<davmor2> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.........................  you get the picture :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-13
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> buenos días jcollado
<jcollado> Buenos días ara
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> cgregan: how's sunny, sunny boston?
<cgregan> davmor2: nice! A little cold still, but we are getting there. Plan to work from the garden today
<davmor2> I thought you worked at the lex office or is this just an excuse to skive off
<fader> davmor2: I think he's lying to you -- everyone knows you can't have a garden in Boston.  Plants are those things we see in books and in supermarkets.
<fader> Supposedly they grow in some sort of mythical layer of material you find if you dig under the snow enough. :)
<cgregan> davmor2: hehe....Lex office is closed for renovation so we are all home
<davmor2> fader: No they's the things on TV on the gardening shows surely
<cgregan> fader: you've got me....I have a plastic plant in the window of my home office which overlooks a railway depot! ;-)
<davmor2> Hmm Nice.....
<fader> cgregan: Ah, must be nice to live close to the T :)
<davmor2> From my window I see steam trains, trains, tops of trees, birds etc etc etc etc etc
 * fader tries to figure out if this is 'birds' in the British slang sense or not.
<davmor2> No, things with wings (look to the sky and not the gutter)
<cgregan> hehe
<ara> eeejay: hey hey
<eeejay> ara: yo yo
<ara> eeejay: don't worry, I answered the question myself :D
<eeejay> ara: i will stop holding my breath :)
<ara> eeejay: hehehehe
<charlie-tca> Can we get xubuntu images turned on in the qa tracker?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: that's down to pitti or cjwatson_ if they are incharge of the builds
<cjwatson> I'll have a look in a moment
<valya> Hello, i'm having trouble with ubuntu 9.04 desktop install. My laptop overheats and reboots during installation. There was no such problem with previous release (8.??). I'm tried to find module "thermal" and remove it but there is no such module. Can someone suggest solution?
<davmor2> valya: ubuntu will probably be better for this
<valya> thanks
<davmor2> sorry #ubuntu
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: done
<charlie-tca> Thanks again
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-14
<charlie-tca> bug 376300
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376300 in debian-installer "debian-installer crashed on "Select and Install Software" [Karmic]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376300
<charlie-tca> Can't complete a auto-resize installation using Xubuntu karmic alternate cd
<charlie-tca> This only fails on hardware. It works when using VirtualBox
<ara> good morning all :)
<davmor2> Morning All
 * gnarl wave to apw
<ara> eeejay: hello
<eeejay> hi ara
<ara> eeejay: I have a question regarding notify-osd tests
<eeejay> ara: FYI those tests: if you erase the png files new oracles will be written in their place
<ara> eeejay: I know, I know, it wasn't that
<ara> eeejay: nice try :D
<eeejay> ara: ok :)
<ara> eeejay: when a testcase fails, the tmp screenshot taken to compare, is deleted automatically and, therefore, the teardown method fails (it tries to delete a screenshot already deleted)
<eeejay> ara: you mean, it is moved to the log directory, no?
<eeejay> ara: ie. before the teardown
<ara> eeejay: no, no
 * eeejay looks
<ara> eeejay: it looks like it is the garbage collector or something
<ara> because it is deleted when the assertionexception is raised
<ara> eeejay: I filed a bug yesterday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-testing/+bug/376057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376057 in ubuntu-desktop-testing "notify-osd test: if the screenshot comparison fails, the teardown method fails" [High,Triaged]
<ara> eeejay: but I don't see where it is deleted. (it could be possible that the file that returns ldtputils.imagecapture remains opened?)
<eeejay> ara: that is what i was saying: it is moved, ubuntu-desktop-test:347
<ara> eeejay: let me check
<ara> eeejay: no, that's the screenshot for the log file
<eeejay> ara: i think the right fix is to put the remove() in close() in a try/except. because in some cases the screenshot exists
<ara> eeejay: the one I am saying is the one that is created in deskex.NotifyOSD.grab_image_and_wait
<eeejay> ara: look at line 370, it takes the path of the screenshot from the exception instance
<ara> eeejay: they are different screenshots
<eeejay> ara: right, if there is a mismatch, an assertion is raised, and the screenshot is the second argument
<ara> eeejay: aaah
<ara> eeejay: you use the one already taken, rather than a new one
<ara> eeejay: now it makes sense :)
<ara> eeejay: thanks :9
<eeejay> ara: exactly, and we need to, because if we take one at exception time, the bubble is already gone
<ara> eeejay: apart of that, have you seen the messages nagappan left you at #ldtp?
<ara> (he asked me to ping you)
<eeejay> ara: yeah, i didn't understand it. is there something in LDTPv1 that can't be done in LDTPv2?
<ara> eeejay: I think that what he meant, is that bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=578640 have to be taken into account when designing/developing ldtpv2
<ubot4> Gnome bug 578640 in ldtp "Provide a means to get the pyatspi Accessible from an LDTP expression" [Normal,New]
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> eeejay: hey hey
<fatmike> hi there
<davmor2> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-15
<ara> jcollado: hey
<jcollado> ara: Hola
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> jcollado: I am starting to add evolution to the ubuntu-desktop-framework, I have seen that you asked about evolution tsets in the evolution mailing list. Have you worked further on this? (just asking to avoid duplicating efforts)
<ara> morning davmor2
<jcollado> ara: I didn't start with that, but I would be happy to collaborate
<ara> jcollado: nice, I will start today. As soon as I have something working, I will push a branch so you can add stuff there :)
<jcollado> ara: Ok, thanks.
<ara> jcollado: btw, you didn't receive any reply about the existing tests, did you?
<jcollado> ara: No. It seems that the contents of that web page was only a plan, but no code has been written at all
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-16
<van> salut
<van> j'ai installé karmic mais malheureusement ça a pas l'air de fonctionner avec ma carte graphique, écran noir après le login c'est dommage
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-17
<ethan_> hi
* ethan_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: test
* ethan_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Ubuntu Testing
* ethan_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to:  Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! Test the installers -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090413 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<ethan_> hi
<ethan_> Im getting ready to tet Ubuntu 9.10
<ethan_> test
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-17
<davmor2> morning all
<mvo> hey, is there anyone familiar with mago who could help me? it seems like the wiki is not entriely up to date
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-18
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara and all
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-19
<davmor2> afternoon ara, morning fader_ cr3 how's life treating everyone?
<ara> hey davmor2, doing good, yourself?
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> ara: okay thanks
<davmor2> cr3: I see'd you on the FPS version of UDS
<cr3> davmor2: just don't gimp a moustache on me
<davmor2> cr3: you already had one dude
<cr3> davmor2: ok, so don't erase it then :)
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxg2gjK4lHE
<cr3> davmor2: the video certainly captured my usual good mood :)
 * cr3 coughs
<davmor2> cr3: Yes whatever you say dude ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-20
<yaxomoxay> how do you install 10.10 packages? I noticed some bugs for 10.10 are already on launchpad
<ara> morning all
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3 hows life the wrong side of the pond?
<fader_> davmor2: Not bad... how's your rainy island?
<davmor2> fader_: scorching hot thanks 22c
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-21
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2!
<ara> davmor2, how is it going?
<davmor2> ara: fine thanks nice hot sunny day stuck inside working
<ara> davmor2, :D
<ara> davmor2, you can have lunch alfresco
<davmor2> no I can't by the time I get lunch together get somewhere that has grass and get back again I'll have no time to eat
<ara> :)
<davmor2> I'm in a block of flats
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-16
<umass1993> I  think I found a bug in the Ubuntu 11 installation
<umass1993> I don't think it properly calls texhash
<umass1993> I have Lyx installed and it wouldn't work properly until I did this manually after I upgraded from 10.10
<umass1993> thats  just FYI
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-17
<xdatap1> hggdh, jibel : Hello! This morning I subscribed you two to a new blueprint. I hope you got the notification, in case not just let me know
<hggdh> xdatap1: ciao! Yes, and thank you.
<brendand> anyone know the time of the QA meeting tomorrow?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-18
<jibel> qa meeting in 10mn on #ubuntu-quality
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-19
<akgraner> woo hoo a new team group to get involved in....yay! :-)
<ara> morning all!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-20
<jibel> charlie-tca, I'm updating the installation testcases for oneiric, will you have time to update the a11y one before alpha 1 (or maybe it's already ok, I haven't verified) ?
<charlie-tca> jibel: it's completely broken for oneiric again
<charlie-tca> might be alpha2 before we can make accessibility work in it
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-14
<balloons> josepht, are you there?
<josepht> balloons: yes
<balloons> could you tell me your lp id? feel free to pm if you wish
 * balloons is filling in blueprints
 * gema is working around filling blueprints by telling herself she's taking it easy today
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-16
<astraljava> balloons: No meeting?
<njin> suggestions to have apport working in Quantal ?
<njin> disadling whoopsie cause the checkbox disappear
<balloons> njin, I've not upgraded to quantal yet.. no idea
<njin> ok ballons, thanks
<balloons> this early in the cycle though, relief may be only an update away
<balloons> ;-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-17
<Daviey> hey, did someone trigger cd test builds for Precise?
<Daviey> pgraner / gema ^^ ?
<Daviey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/view/Daily/job/precise-server-amd64_lamp/168/console
<psivaa_afk> Daviey, gema is off today and pgraner is in Lexington doing some stack installations
<Daviey> psivaa: right, more for scrollback.. not urgent, thanks
<psivaa> Daviey, cool, ill remind them tomorrow, possibly
<Daviey> ta
<pgraner> Daviey, thats cuz we have the lab mostly tore down today, should start working by Monday
